# Here are some pics



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Allright here it is, the job I did this weekend in Maine.
All I have to say is it took alot of coats to cover this mess!
Be4 and after pics.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW! And to think someone paid _good money _to have that bath done.... 

Looks much better now! Good job.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Major improvement on that bath. :thumbup:

I moved this to the photo of projects section for you.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> WOW! And to think someone paid _good money _to have that bath done....
> 
> Looks much better now! Good job.


Actually the homeowner did that. You should have seen the rest of the house!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's funny...I always have to be carefull what I say about how things look when doing a walk through.More than once I shouldn't have said,"Oh my God...Who painted this room????"


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> That's funny...I always have to be carefull what I say about how things look when doing a walk through.More than once I shouldn't have said,"Oh my God...Who painted this room????"


Oh God...... I also did that a few times early on and learned my lesson. :no::no::no:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work. Looks good.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure if this is a holiday or not but was just wondering?



Pat


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Not sure if this is a holiday or not but was just wondering?
> 
> 
> 
> Pat


Damn, good eye man!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> That's funny...I always have to be carefull what I say about how things look when doing a walk through.More than once I shouldn't have said,"Oh my God...Who painted this room????"


I have learned my lesson on that subject as well. Best to keep my mouth shut rather than insult a HO.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Not sure if this is a holiday or not but was just wondering?
> 
> 
> 
> Pat


 
PressurePros posted this:

So if not quality, what is it that makes one successful?

John is a decent painter. Most homeowners would call his work "good"
Alan is a craftsman. The cream of the crop when it comes to quality. John couldn't hold Alan's strap when it comes to cutting lines or turning a wall into a canvas.

Alan drives an 8 year old van with a magnet, works by himself and makes $38K a year. He has tried raising his prices but his customers complained. His referral network fell apart when he went up. He cannot close new work at the higher rate because his image does not parlay that he is a successful painter. Alan realized his workload was falling off so he panicked and went back to his old rates. Alan comes on the internet at night and types.. "marketing doesn't work. Selling doesn't work. People in my area won't pay that much for a paint job." Alan can look at photos that other guy's post and immediately see the flaws. Alan is a damn good painter. Alan's wife wishes he would go back to making union wages working for someone else. 

John offers a good paint job. His customers are very satisfied with his work. John realized early on he wasn't the best painter in the world so he sought to make customers confident in hiring him. He has professionally designed business cards, brochures, and uses various advertising medium. When someone calls for an estimate, John is on the phone with them within the hour. He schedules appointments, he shows up on time. He speaks well and he knows the painting business. He instills confidence in the homeowner. John carries all the insurance, wears the logo'd gear and has brochures and color charts for the customer to view. John is not so busy that he cannot spend some time with a customer making sure they feel comforable before signing a contract. John isn't knee deep in mud doing texture every day so he can answer his cell phone and talk to a customer that has concerns. John's customers absolutely love the experience in dealing with his company. They feel that their needs are always first. The job is done cleanly, efficiently and in the customer's eyes, is flawless. They know why they paid John twice what that guy Alan wanted to charge them. 

Alan thinks John's business is a scam.. smoke and mirrors. Alan's ego makes him believe this his superior quality is all the customer wants or needs. John just put his sixth truck on the road and hired an operations manager. That burns Alan's hide that John is able to con people into using his service.. after all, Alan is the superior painter.

There are many criteria that customers look for in a buying experience. Contrary to what you may have convinced yourself, quality is only one part of the equation and not neccessarily the most important. Ask yourself this. Does Starbucks have the greatest coffee in the world? It has to be right? They open new stores every single day and are the largest retailer of coffee in the world. I can't imagine how they do this since I find the $1.50 large coffee at Dunkin Donuts far superior in smoothness and taste. Starbucks provides a good customer experience.


I was happy with the job and the customer was to. I provided a great buying experience and quality work that met every ones expectations.
Good enouf for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

It was a joke my friend. I think you did a great job

Pat


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

dubinpainting said:


> PressurePros posted this:
> 
> So if not quality, what is it that makes one successful?
> 
> ...


I love this post!!!! I don't think anyone could make this any clearer :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

